
Show HN: Bugrpt.com – report bugs you find in websites or apps - bugrpt
https://www.bugrpt.com
======
bugrpt
Bugs are bad and nobody likes them.

Unfortunately, they happen all the time. They exist in every software product,
and annoy users mildly, or exceedingly.

And reporting these bugs is not fun. You've got to look for the right support
channel, perhaps dodge some irrelevant screener questions, and finally compose
your email or fill out whatever form is given to you. Too often, reporting a
bug is a horrible, painful experience that just compounds the issue.

And so naturally, lots of bugs go unreported, which is also bad for everyone.
The person using the software is annoyed, and the company remains oblivious to
the issue.

There's got to be a better way to get these bugs through to these companies...

bugrpt.com is probably not the solution to this problem. It's just a website
you visit to submit bug reports for any website or app. Maybe I'll make the
bug list public. And maybe engineers will check the list and discover some
bugs and fix them. But most likely not, and submitting a bug report here will
most likely lead to nothing. Enjoy!

